# fascinator = κουάφ



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία (κάπου το ανέφερε ο Theseus) λέμε κάπως το fascinator; [εικόνες - περιγραφή]

Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με φακιόλι που φοράει κανείς την ώρα της φασίνας. Μερικά μοιάζουν με φτερά φασιανού, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα πούμε _φασιανέιτορ_. Έχετε έγκυρη γνώση ή άποψη επί του θέματος;


----------



## Themis (Mar 29, 2012)

Μετά απ' αυτή την ερώτηση, όλο το φόρουμ έμεινε άφωνο για κάποιες ώρες. Αναρωτιόμουνα αν ήταν το φαρμακερό βέλος που θα σκότωνε τη Λεξιλογία. Περιμένω εναγωνίως την απάντηση (την οποία βέβαια αύριο θα έχω ξεχάσει). Νίκελ, μου φαίνεται ότι είσαι θιασώτης του πολύ σκληρού ροκ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

I was fascinated by it. Ίσως πάλι μου λείπει η SBE και στέλνω μαγικά κύματα και σήματα προς το μέρος της.

Οι Γάλλοι, λέει, το λένε _chapeau bibi_ (που δεν είναι πάντα το ίδιο) και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι για τα ελληνικά είναι το _καπελίνο_ (που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο).

Μου φαίνεται ότι σε μετάφραση θα έλεγα απλώς «Είχε κάτι φυτεμένο στα μαλλιά της».


----------



## Themis (Mar 29, 2012)

Νίκελ, σαπό. "Κάτι", συνοδευόμενο από γεωγραφικό προσδιορισμό για το πού βρίσκεται αυτό το κάτι. Εμ βέβαια, αν οι γυναίκες μένουν άφωνες επί του θέματος, εμείς τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε; Ου παντός πλειν ες Κόρινθον.

Ας αναφέρω την πρώτη αντίδρασή μου, αν υποτεθεί ότι δεν υπήρχε η Λεξιλογία και θα έπρεπε να βγάλω το φίδι απ' την τρύπα μόνος μου. Είτε _φτερό_ είτε _βέλο_, ανάλογα με το τι θα καταλάβαινα για τη συγκεκριμένη όψη του ακατανόμαστου (ναι, ξέρω ότι το "σωστό" είναι _ακατονόμαστο_) .


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μετά απ' αυτή την ερώτηση, όλο το φόρουμ έμεινε άφωνο για κάποιες ώρες. [...]





nickel said:


> [...] Μου φαίνεται ότι σε μετάφραση θα έλεγα απλώς «Είχε κάτι φυτεμένο στα μαλλιά της».


And the vision that was planted in my brain still remains within the sound of silence... 

_Velopterus maximus pardalis,_ κοινώς *βγαζομάτι *;): 






_Left:_ We are the Village Green*s* Preservation Society, God save Donald Duck, vaudeville and variety...
_Right:_ Oh, what a lovely cup! Matches my cap and feather.
_or_ The little green men and their flying saucer






More eye-watering, eye-catching head baubles, there. Watch the birdie.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 29, 2012)

Όχι fascinator αλλά ridiculator έπρεπε να το λένε, αν κρίνω από μερικά... :) 

Επί του θέματος και αφού σκέφτηκα αρκετές φορές ότι ήρθε η ώρα να εγκαταλείψω είτε το επάγγελμα της μετάφρασης είτε τη Λεξιλογία ή και τα δύο τελικά, θα πω την μπαλαφάρα μου... *στολίδι ή αξεσουάρ μαλλιών*... αφού καπέλο, καπελίνο, ομπρελίνο, μαντολίνο ή σκέτος Λίνο (http://www.google.gr/search?q=lino+paok&hl=el&prmd=imvnso&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=yAN0T_79OpDcsgbIiMiBDg&sqi=2&ved=0CEoQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=688) δεν είναι!


----------



## Theseus (Mar 29, 2012)

Re Nickel's reference to me, Maria Sdralia suggested for fascinator * Καπέλο-μινιατούρα* ή απλώς μινιατούρα είναι ο αντίστοιχος ελληνικός όρος, ενώ σε πολλά άρθρα μόδας χρησιμοποιείται και ο όρος fascinator. Example:-
...δημιουργία καπέλων μινιατούρες. Πρόκειται για χειροποίητα μικρά καπελάκια...
http://www.4uthesite.com/p-224270/apokriatiko-aksesouar-steka-kapelo-magissas-miniatoura.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm no specialist, but I think there must be a misunderstanding. Imho, the google hits of καπέλα-μινιατούρες show that the term is used to describe just that: miniature hats, maybe for dolls or decorative purposes.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 29, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω αυτά που δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες του Νίκελ λέγονται κουάφ (coif coiffe).


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

Προβληματίστηκα από χτες και το έβαλα στις γκουγκλοεικόνες και μου έβγαλε κάτι τιάρες και τέτοια σεμνά:

https://www.google.gr/search?num=10...Q&biw=1835&bih=915&sei=wWl0T47YEYWE4gSVwtHzDQ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

«"Κουάφ" δεν είναι η κόμμωση;» ρώτησε ο άσχετος. «Παλάβρααααααα!!!!!»


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know if it's a coif (at least in the English sense), but it is an old quiff high-hat quiffs use to catch the _bird_groom, and quilled too.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 29, 2012)

Coiffure είναι η κόμμωση.


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Haughty coifs for haute coiffure, Stella. :) 

I'd say nip them in the bud and tuck them in a trunk, quaff them before they grow.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2012)

Δίκιο έχει η Στέλλα. Δείτε εδώ:








Κουάφ με φτερά και εντυπωσιακό βέλο .............................Εκκεντρικές κουάφ





Η γιορτή της κουάφ είναι οι ιππικοί αγώνες του Άσκοτ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Χεχε! Η κουάφ υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ!

*κουάφ η* [kuáf] Ο (άκλ.) : κάθε είδους διακοσμητικό, συνήθ. από άνθη, που φοράει η νύφη στο κεφάλι της.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2012)

Ναι, στην Ελλάδα μάλλον μόνο μια νύφη μπορεί να φοράει τέτοια πράγματα στο κεφάλι της. Αν μας προκύψει στο μέλλον να φοράνε και οι διάφορες κυρίες σε άλλες εκδηλώσεις, πάλι κουάφ θα τις λέμε, σωστά;

Ορίστε τι δίνει και μια αναζήτηση για coiffe στο Γκουγκλ.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 29, 2012)

daeman said:


> Haughty coifs for haute coiffure, Stella. :)



Yes!!!


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

Μινιατούρα σού λέει μετά...


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2012)

Κι εγώ είχα ακούσει για νυφική κουάφ και νόμιζα ότι κουάφ ειναι το επίσημο χτένισμα. Τελικά είναι το στολίδι της κεφαλής. 

Νίκελ, ναι μεν εισακούστηκε η επίκληση αλλά βρίσκομαι καμιά δεκαριά χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα από τη βάση μου, κι από αύριο πιθανόν να μην έχω ούτε το πενιχρό ιντερνέτ που έχω τώρα. Οπότε τα λεξιλογικά αναβάλλονται για μερικές εβδομάδες. Όβερ εντ άουτ


----------



## Dimi (Mar 30, 2012)

Το κουάφ είναι το headpiece. Τα fascinator είναι μια κατηγορία headpiece. Το άλλο με τα μαλλιά στο κομμωτήριο λέγεται σινιόν, όχι κουάφ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> «"Κουάφ" δεν είναι η κόμμωση;» ρώτησε ο άσχετος. «Παλάβρααααααα!!!!!»



Ορίστε, τέτοια κάνω και μετά μου βγαίνει το όνομα. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει η ΣτέλλαΠ και η Άλεξ :) 
@Ντίμι: το headpiece είναι υπερώνυμο, περιλαμβάνει και τις τιάρες και τις κουάφ (she is back!)


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2014)

...
She Bought A Hat Like Princess Marina (_Arthur, Or The Decline And Fall Of The British Empire_) - The Kinks 






She's bought a hat like Princess Marina's
To wear at all her social affairs
She wears it when she's cleaning the windows
She wears it when she's scrubbing the stairs
But you will never see her at Ascot
She can't afford the time or the fare
But she's bought a hat like Princess Marina's
So she don't care


Spoiler



He's bought a hat like Anthony Eden's
Because it makes him feel like a Lord
But he can't afford a Rolls or a Bentley
He has to buy a secondhand Ford
He tries to feed his wife and his family
And buy them clothes and shoes they can wear
But he's bought a hat like Anthony Eden's
So he don't care

Buddy, can you spare me a dime
My wife is getting hungry
And the kids are crying
This poverty is hurting my pride
Buddy, can you spare me, buddy, can you spare me a dime

She's bought a hat like Princess Marina's
And her neighbours think it suits her a treat
But she hasn't any food in the larder
Nor has anybody else in the street
But to look at her you'd think she was wealthy
'Cos she smiles just like a real millionaire
'Cos she's bought a hat like Princess Marina's
So she don't care, she don't care, she don't care, she don't care

www.kindakinks.net/discography/showsong.php?song=348


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2014)

Η Μαρίνα αριστερά, με τύπο καπέλλου που το συνήθιζε πολύ στα γεράματα.


----------

